# digitech or boss or dunlup/mxr



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

for your effect and dist/overdrive, what pedals do you prefer?
for dist/effect im loyal to digitech, for wah pedals, dunlop


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Other.

The amp (YCV50) has great distortion, but I also use a Marshall Guv'nor, Seymour Duncan Lava Box, BBE Crusher, and combinations thereof.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

For the big compagny I prefer Electro-harmonix but since I discover smaller builder with the best skills ever, I think I'm sold to them! I always run my GoudiFX or my SolidGoldFX since I have them! For me Boss is the biggest lost in my music life! It where the only compagny I know when I started, I buy 10 or 11 stompbox from them. After, a couple of weeks here, I discover many compagnies who offer me better think for almost the same price, so...Boss take the back door!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got a Jaurnig Luxury drive, a Fulltone FD 2, and a Hermida Mosferatu. Each kind of has its own thing. Do you count fuzz? I have a couple of those too.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Other. My distortion/overdrive is DIY. Other stuff is whatever sounds the best or is on sale.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wheeman's DIY pedals sound pretty good, especially the latest one. I'm hoping he'll make one for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I stay away from Digitech because I've never really had any positive experiences with their products, but I use MXR and BOSS. I have an MXR Dyna Comp that I love, but wish it was an older script version. As for BOSS stuff, I have nothing against their older stuff, which set the bar for many effects. Their newer stuff isn't as great, but occasionally a pedal like the Blues Driver comes along that really impresses me.

Missing from the list of mass-production companies is Ibanez, who consistently have been making great pedals over the years and also doing a good job of reissuing their pedals too. EHX also deserves a nod for making awesome pedals that blow my mind on a regular basis.

Boutique is boutique, and there are a LOT of great pedals out there, but I'd be hard pressed to find a better phaser than my Small Stone, a better OD than my TS-9, a better delay than my DM-3, or a better distortion than my Rat. :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I always let the amp do the distortion. I play a Peavey JSX.


----------



## monochocke (Mar 26, 2007)

*too many choices out there*

for distortion mmm, it is hard to choose , been playing around with my ocd fulltone, j-drive diammond ,english muff'n ehx, and always end up using a lot my lil'leo toadworks.
fuzz . my vintage big muff..
for wah .. my dunlop cry baby 105Q for bass , so i dont have to click in or click off , i loveit this way.
and in digitech , the whammy, and the synth wah.


----------



## antipole (Jun 14, 2009)

I picked BOSS though DIY pedals are the best.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I picked BOSS, as I have a DS-1 stock and one modded. I like the reliability and the DIY mods you can do to them. I also use vintage ts-9 and proco rat.
Cheers


----------



## Grant2023 (Jun 26, 2008)

I prefer stuff from smaller boutique builders like Teese, MI Audio, Fulltone (if you can call them small/boutique anymore), etc, but I also own a MXR Phase 90 and a MXR Carbon Copy. Both of those pedals are great value for the money: Analog technology and true bypass on many models...for the same price as digital boxes with garbage buffer outputs.


----------



## EGBDF (Jul 12, 2009)

"other"

Big ZVex nerd, here!


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like MXR stuff, but for dirt my #1 is a old Rat. I also like some Boss stuff but not the dirt they offer.
Oh yeah, Dano makes some good stuff too.


----------

